# 2010 Specialized Allez Elite



## Atlbiker32 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking to purchase a used 2010 Specialized Allez Elite with upgraded Ultegra front derailleur and 105 brakes. What would be a fair price to pay for the bike? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Atlbiker32 said:


> Looking to purchase a used 2010 Specialized Allez Elite with upgraded Ultegra front derailleur and 105 brakes. What would be a fair price to pay for the bike? Thanks in advance for your help.


Had to delete my response. Misread your post thinking it was a Tarmac...


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

800 on the low end. 1000 max.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

that's way high Berny

I paid a hair under 1000 for a brand new one of those back in february 

no warranty and used, 600ish maybe 700 if it's REALLY nice


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a good price for brand new Allez Elite. They were going for $1200 brand new...if you can get it for half, then that would be an excellent bargain.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

http://mikesbikes.com/product/10-specialized-allez-elite-57586-1.htm 
here's what my lbs is doing on the new ones now, the price was a little higher back in feb, but I caught a presidents day sale


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

BernyMac said:


> That's a good price for brand new Allez Elite. They were going for $1200 brand new...if you can get it for half, then that would be an excellent bargain.


I think it was $1300 MSRP. But that was with 105 drivetrain and Tektro brakes.

the "upgraded" components, maybe add up to about $200 (on the high side), so... I think the $800 to $1000 is a fair range.

One of the questions would be... does it include pedals?


----------



## Dallez (Jun 2, 2010)

I paid 1149 back in May for this same bike. 

It think that 800-1000 is fair. Depends on how much it was ridden and when it was purchased I suppose.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I just don't understand at all how some of you guys think a used bike is worth the same amount as a new one from a LBS (on your high estimates)

mind blasting........ 

if you think the bike hasn't lost at least 25% of it's value the second it goes out the door, well then I'd like to sell YOU my 2010 allez elite


----------



## Dallez (Jun 2, 2010)

800/1149 = 69%
900/1149 = 78%

We also don't know if the bike was ridden once or 100s of times. And we don't know if the seller paid closer to 1300 (list) or 1000 (roscoe's deal). By the way Roscoe, that's a heck of a deal. I wish my LBS was as generous.


----------

